

Doomsday argument - mediocregopher
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_argument

======
hacknat
I love that one of the papers sighted in defense of the argument actually
states that the argument is an example of Bayesian analysis gone astray as its
conclusion.
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.49....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.49.5899&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

